# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Sửa lỗi 400 Bad Request trên trình duyệt Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer và trình duyệt Edge

## dung@123

Kích thước Cookie của miền bạn truy cập quá lớn hoặc một số Cookie đã bị lỗi


Đôi khi trong một số trường hợp khi bạn truy cập một trang web nào đó, trên màn hình bạn thấy xuất hiện thông báo lỗi 400 Bad Request. Mặc dù đã áp dụng giải pháp là nhấn tổ hợp phím Ctrl + F5 nhưng vẫn không khắc phục được lỗi.

Trong trường hợp này rấy có thể server phát hiện ra rằng kích thước Cookie của miền bạn truy cập quá lớn hoặc một số Cookie đã bị lỗi, do đó nó từ chối serve trang web chủ.

*1. Nguyên nhân gây ra lỗi 400 Bad Request*


Nguyên nhân gây ra lỗi 400 Bad Request trên trình duyệt Chrome, Firefox và Internet Explorer liên quan đến cookie của trang web bị lỗi hoặc do cookie của trình duyệt hoặc các tập tin hệ thống bị lỗi.

*2. Khắc phục lỗi 400 Bad Request*

*2.1. Xóa cookie một trang web cụ thể trên trình duyệt Chrome*


*Bước 1:*

Trên trình duyệt Chrome, click chọn biểu tượng 3 dòng gạch ngang ở góc trên cùng bên phải màn hình, sau đó click chọn *Settings*.



*Bước 2:*

Trên cửa sổ Settings, cuộn xuống tìm và chọn tùy chọn *Show advanced settings* (hiển thị cài đặt nâng cao).



*Bước 3:*

Tại mục Privacy, bạn click chọn *Content Settings*.



*Bước 4:*

Trên cửa sổ Content Settings, tại mục *Cookies* bạn click chọn *All cookie and site data.*

*[replacer_img]*

*Bước 5:*

Trên khung Search, bạn nhập miền bị lỗi Bad Request.



*Bước 6:*

Chọn miền từ kết quả tìm kiếm sau đó click chọn nút* Remove all.*

*[replacer_img]*

*2.2. Xóa cookie một trang web cụ thể trên trình duyệt FireFox*


*Bước 1:*

Trên trình duyệt FireFox, click chọn Menu Firefox, sau đó click chọn *Options* =>* Options*.



*Bước 2:*

Tiếp theo trên cửa sổ Options bạn chọn thẻ *Privacy*, sau đó chọn *Remove individual cookies.*

*[replacer_img]*

*Bước 3:*

Trên khung Search, nhập miền mà bạn bị lỗi Bad Request.

Sau đó chọn miền từ kết quả tìm kiếm rồi click chọn nút *Remove All Cookies*.



*2.3. Xóa cookie một trang web cụ thể trên trình duyệt Internet Explorer*


*Bước 1:*

Trên trình duyệt Internet Explorer, click chọn biểu tượng hình răng cưa, sau đó chọn *Internet Options*.



*Bước 2:*

Trên cửa sổ Internet Options, bạn click chọn thẻ* General*, tại mục *Browsing history* bạn chọn* Settings*.



*Bước 3:*

Tiếp theo chọn link *View Files*. Tìm vị trí file cookie gây ra lỗi và xóa file cookie đó đi.



*2.4. Xóa lịch sử duyệt Web, cookies, dữ liệu và bộ nhớ cache trên trình duyệt Edge*




Để xóa lịch sử duyệt Web, cookies, dữ liệu và bộ nhớ cache trên trình duyệt Edge, đầu tiên bạn mở trình duyệt Edge, sau đó click chọn biểu tượng 3 dấu chấm ở góc trên cùng bên phải màn hình.

Tiếp theo click chọn *History*. Tại đây bạn có thể xem được tất cả lịch sử duyệt Web.

Click chọn* Clear History*, sau đó click chọn *Show more*, bạn sẽ nhìn thấy tùy chọn để xóa lịch sử duyệt Web, cookies, dữ liệu và bộ nhớ cache,....

Bạn có thể nhìn thấy các tùy chọn có sẵn:

Browsing historyCookies and saved website dataCached data and filesDownload historyForm dataPasswordsMedia licensesPop-up exceptionsLocation permissionsFull screen permissionsCompatibility permissions
Chọn các tùy chọn mà bạn muốn xóa, sau đó click chọn nút *Clear.*

*Tham khảo thêm một số bài viết dưới đây:*


*Chúc các bạn thành công!*


Cập nhật: 09/07/2016 Dương Huyền (Theo Thewindowsclub & Thewiseaffiliate)

----------

